
Show HN: The fastest way to discover fashion online - xShirase
http://frowse.fashion/home/3
======
thecupisblue
I'd say it's the best way to discover Clothes, not fashion ;)

~~~
xShirase
Clothes, accessories, jewellery, shoes... In one word, fashion!

